# Float tube equipment



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I sold my pontoon for some extra cash last year, so I'll be using my float tube a lot more. I was just wondering if anyone had any tips on where to keep fish on these things? With my pontoon I'd just throw em in a cooler... But there's no room for a cooler on a float tube  I've thought a stringer might be my best option, but are there any other ideas? Typicall it's panfish that I'm keeping.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a wire basket.
It works great. They fold up flat when not being used.
I added a piece of foam tubing that kids use at swimming pools to make the basket float.

I keep my PFD attached to the side of the tube where it floats in the water. I then place my net inside the PFD and then it's ready for my to use when needed.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Grandpa D said:


> I use a wire basket.
> It works great. They fold up flat when not being used.
> I added a piece of foam tubing that kids use at swimming pools to make the basket float.
> 
> I keep my PFD attached to the side of the tube where it floats in the water. I then place my net inside the PFD and then it's ready for my to use when needed.


Thanks! I've seen those wire baskets at sportsmans, I'll check those out.


----------

